# DDM Tuning Problem



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

on Dec 10th I placed an order for 4 LED work light from DDM. They shipped them on Dec 16 on Dec 16 I recv an e mail with the tracking number. On Mon Dec 19th I check the tracking number and found I had a number that no info found and check back 24 hrs later. I checked back on a daily basis and kept getting same message No Info found. I called DDM on Monday 26th to leave a message to only get a message back I had the wrong tracking number and for some reason my lights were shipped from China and they were looking into the reason why and I would hear back in 24 hrs. Well over 50 hrs later no response and when I call there Cust service number all I get is a recording and leave a message. I am getting P........ Off Something better happen in next 24 hrs Oh did I forget to say they charged my Credit card within 16 hrs of placing my order back on Dec 10th


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree, they take forever to get here, I orderd my lights at least two weeks thinking more like 3 weeks ago and still only have one set. Just checked tracking tonight said they were in NY on the 27th, its the 29th and still nothing. I am hoping for tomorrow. I also thought they were coming from Califonia not CHINA, I was not happy about this but not in a big rush. I would most likely not order from them again over this CHINA crap and the long wait time.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

ken643;1396454 said:


> I agree, they take forever to get here, I orderd my lights at least two weeks thinking more like 3 weeks ago and still only have one set. Just checked tracking tonight said they were in NY on the 27th, its the 29th and still nothing. I am hoping for tomorrow. I also thought they were coming from Califonia not CHINA, I was not happy about this but not in a big rush. I would most likely not order from them again over this CHINA crap and the long wait time.


Had I known they were coming from China I would of cancelled the order and spent the extra money and got them from Soundoff and had them already


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

I've had 3 of these go "bad". Moisture got inside the lens and fogged it up after only a couple of months on the truck. The first set I shipped back to DDM at my own expense, then they replaced them for free. Now I have a 3rd one with moisture inside the lens. I wish I'd gone with Soundoff or Rigid Industries....


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Its amazing I go to order a set and read all about them and even alot of positive talk about them on here and no one ever jumped in and said anything negative about them till now I am so disapointed and I havent even gotten them yet


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My set came straight from China as well. The whole process took about 3 weeks. I did a review on them a couple weeks ago or so and too early to tell if they're going to hold up, so far so good other than they're not as bright as I'd hoped for.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Fourbycb;1396841 said:


> Its amazing I go to order a set and read all about them and even alot of positive talk about them on here and no one ever jumped in and said anything negative about them till now I am so disapointed and I havent even gotten them yet[/QUOTE
> 
> I went off of everyone else's opinions also and I figured for 40 bucks it's worth the risk. My review is not biased at all and in a nut shell for 40 bucks a light they're well worth it. I found if the higher you mount them the better light they give off for seeing say 10 or so feet behind you. If you just looking to light up right behind you and to either side then bumper height works well. I had them on our flatbed at hitch height and they gave off light but they didnt seem to disburse it very well (flood light lenses) so I moved them to the flatbed ( about 2ft higher) and it seems to be better.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Well he we go again I just got a new e mail from DDM and a new tracking number so that must mean that they reshipped my order again from China , So looks like another 3 week wait for a Light that may or may not be worth the time of day. I guess it's a good thing winter weather has taken a break in Iowa  so I could afford a cheap set of light that may take till spring to arrive


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

If anyone wants a good LED work light (1350Lumes) I can get them for for 70 Each and out to you in 3 days!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Dura who makes them.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

My sister gave me a pair for xmas. She got them in about two weeks. I would just get them from the guy on ebay from here on out


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

R&R Yard Design;1401863 said:


> Dura who makes them.


maxxima or i can get you buyers
I love them, Mine have three yrs on my tucks!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have posted under other topics here in the forums this message as well. BEWARE OF DDM TUNING, I just spent the better aprt of a month trying to return a set of LED flood lights that were terrible. I paid to ship them back only to find a month later the return is not approved, not even a store credit. Now I have to pay to ship the $90 pair of usless lights back to me. If you buy from them be sure you buy exactly what you want and how they will work on your application, returns and exchanges are not what they are into.


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

DDM tuning sucks - has been mentioned in numerous threads here and in other forums. As I mentioned in the other thread, just order the same lights for cheaper from ebay and be done with it.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

bersh;1497081 said:


> DDM tuning sucks - has been mentioned in numerous threads here and in other forums. As I mentioned in the other thread, just order the same lights for cheaper from ebay and be done with it.


Yeah, They pissed me off big time!!


----------

